# Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle



## tote mandarine (15. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich werde im Sommer das erste mal Hochseeangeln gehen und brauche dafür noch eine Angel. 
Wir werden in der Ostsee mit Pilkern Dorschen nachstellen und würde hierzu gerne eine Multirolle verwenden.
Jetzt frage ich mich weshalb es keine Pilkrute mit Baitcast Griff gibt. 
Beim wobblern im Süßwasser ist dieser für mich unverzichtbar. 
Liegt das an der Technik / Griff der Rute? 
Danke für eure Antworten

Baitcast Griff: 
http://www.angelmeile.com/WebRoot/S.../CCC9/D662/D987/C0A8/2AB8/355F/1536210-03.jpg


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*



> Jetzt frage ich mich weshalb es keine Pilkrute mit Baitcast Griff gibt.



Du kannst, wenn du einen Trigger-Griff haben möchtest auch auf eine Jerkbait-Rute zurückgreifen. Das ist dann quasi die Pilkrute mit Baitcast-Griff


----------



## cafabu (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

genau wie Franz sagt. Wie z. B. diese hier, mußt halt mal suchen nach dem richtigen Wurfgewicht:
http://www.angel-domaene.de/angelru...ecialsOnly=0&minimumPrice=14&maximumPrice=363


----------



## tote mandarine (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

Das hatte ich mir auch überlegt aber wusste nicht, ob Pik Ruten die eine spezielle Aktion haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

@tote mandarine
Offtopic:
Manche Nicknames regen echt meine Phantasie an...
:q:q:q
Offtopic aus

Trigger sind eigentlich für Ruten gedacht, mit denen Du einhändig wirfst, wirst Du kaum beim Pilken machen, da wirste brav beide Hände verwenden, um entsprechend notwendige Weiten hinzukriegen.


----------



## Ruti Island (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Trigger sind eigentlich für Ruten gedacht, mit denen Du einhändig wirfst,




Das ist auch eine interessante Interpretation.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

Wenn falsch - dann sorry.

So kannte ich das bisher..


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

Hm, für mich stabilisiert der Trigger die "Griffigkeit", unabhängig von Einhand- oder Zweihand-Rutenhaltung im Wurf. Aber zum schwereren Pumpen ist es doch ohnehin sinnvoll am Vorgriff zu packenq).
So mit Triggerhaltung gehts dann schon gut aufs Gelenk, Bzw. lässt sich so kaum Kraft aufwenden; zumindest war das bei alle meinen Baitcast-Wallerbeifängen so.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

Brauchste aber beim zweihändigen werfen doch nicht zum stabilisieren, wenn Du an Rolle und Griffende je eine Hand hast - wenn Du das nicht "stabil" hinkriegst mit 2 Händen, möcht ich Dich nicht Schnürsenkel binden sehen...
;-))))))

Lag vielleicht bei mir auch dran, weil ich nur leichtere Ruten mit Trigger für Einhand hab und das verallgemeinert, weil meine schwereren auch für Multis alle "normale" Ruten waren..


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

Naja, das "Stabilisieren" ist auch beim Einholen erforderlich, wo die Rute zwangsläufig mit nur einer Hand gehalten wird...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

hmmm, da hatte ich noch nie Probleme auch ohne Trigger, weil ich ja eine Hand an/unter der Rolle am (Vor)Griff habe und das so schon recht stabil war und mit der anderen zum Kurbeln haste auch 2 Hände...

Beim werfen einhändig war ich aber immer froh drum..

Vielleicht hab ich auch nur was falsch gemacht..??


----------



## pennfanatic (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

Wichtiger als der trigger scheint mir die beringung der Rute!
Habe meine erste Multi an ein normale pilkrute geschraubt. Das war ein riesenreinfall. Und das gelächter der Kollegen war groß


----------



## tote mandarine (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

Ich brauche den trigger beim Süßwasser Fischen eigentlich um dem Köder mehr "Leben" einzuhauchen.


----------



## tote mandarine (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

In dem Fall kann ich auch eine normale jerk Rute nehmen. Hat die keine großartig andere Eigenschaften zu einer Pilkrute? 
Ganz ehrlich, ich denke das die Aktion beim Dorschangeln sowieso nicht so eine wichtige Rolle spielt, oder irre ich da?


----------



## pennfanatic (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

Normale pilkrute kann ich nicht empfehlen, siehe oben. Die Anzahl und anordnung der ringe......


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Normale pilkrute kann ich nicht empfehlen, siehe oben. Die Anzahl und anordnung der ringe......



Wo ist da genau das Problem? 
Im umgekehrten Fall ist es klar, aber eine für SR beringte Rute kann man eigentlich ohne Einschränkungen mit einer Multi fischen.


----------



## pennfanatic (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

Ich denke an die oft benutzten pilkruten mit vier oder fünf ringen....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich denke an die oft benutzten pilkruten mit vier oder fünf ringen....




Ja gut, die sind wohl noch da und dort zu sehen, aber selbst bei denen, warum denn nicht?
Eine Multi spult Schnur bekanntlich linear ab, die Ringe sollen die Strippe doch nur bei der Stange halten, von daher, ich sehe da keine große Funktionseinschränkung.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*



tote mandarine schrieb:


> In dem Fall kann ich auch eine normale jerk Rute nehmen. Hat die keine großartig andere Eigenschaften zu einer Pilkrute?
> Ganz ehrlich, ich denke das die Aktion beim Dorschangeln sowieso nicht so eine wichtige Rolle spielt, oder irre ich da?



Naaaja... ein Jerkrute ist per Definition ein ziemlich harter Stock. 

Eine Pilkrute ist von der Aktion her eigentlich laut Lehrbuch deutlich weicher als eine Jerkrute. 

Ich erinnere mich noch sehr sehr gut an meine Anfänge beim Pilken. 
Damals war die Penn Charisma Senso Pilk das Maß der Dinge, sie wurde an jeder Ecke empfohlen und die Leute mit denen ich unterwegs war, hatten auch beinahe ausnahmslos eben dieses Modell. 

Als ich dann auf dem Wasser das erste Mal eine solche Penn Charisma Senso Pilk samt Penn Slammer 560 in der Hand hatte hab ich mich gefragt, wer freiwillig so angelt... und frage es mich bis heute  Viele Leute schwören aber nach wie vor auf diese Kombo. 

Ich benutze seit über 10 Jahren eine relativ harte Sportex Carat 5dl, die per Definition eben keine Pilkrute ist. Für meinen Geschmack ist sie aber absolut ideal dafür geeignet. 







Es gibt nicht richtig oder falsch. Dir muss es Spaß machen und du musst damit klarkommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht richtig oder falsch. Dir muss es Spaß machen und du musst damit klarkommen.


Zur Verdeutlichung:
wie mit Frauen (vor dem heiraten)....
:q:q:q


----------



## pennfanatic (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wo ist da genau das Problem?
> Im umgekehrten Fall ist es klar, aber eine für SR beringte Rute kann man eigentlich ohne Einschränkungen mit einer Multi fischen.



Weil bei diesen Ruten,  bedingt durch die wenigen ringe, die Schnur nicht über der Rute verläuft, sondern an der Seite odeer drunter......


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Weil bei diesen Ruten,  bedingt durch die wenigen ringe, die Schnur nicht über der Rute verläuft, sondern an der Seite odeer drunter......



Wie jetzt?


----------



## pennfanatic (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

Probier es halt aus


----------



## tote mandarine (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

Herzlichen Dank für euren input. Aufgrund meiner Gewohnheiten, Vorlieben und das gute Argument mit den Ringen werde ich mich für eine Rute mit trigger entscheiden. 
Danke nochmal und petri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Probier es halt aus



Ich fische unter anderem eine Brandungsrute, die für Stationärrolle beringt ist, mit einer Multi.
An zwei von meinen scheren Statiospinnruten hab ich auch hin und wieder Multis dran. 
Da verläuft die Schnur weder seitlich noch drunter, ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wovon du sprichst.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

Ich fische Multirolle mit Trigger und auch ohne.

Es gibt zum Hochseefischen Ruten, die für Multirollen von den Ringen her ausgestattet sind, aber eben keinen Trigger haben.

Siehe z. B. *
http://www.bluecreator.bi/cat,WFT_2017_consumer_DE* Seite 91 + 92

Diese z. B. besitze ich selber und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Wenn du einen dicken am Pilker hast, dann wird dich der Trigger eher beim Pumpen  stören.


----------



## Cocu (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wovon du sprichst.



Ich habe absolut NULL Ahnung von Mulitirollen und den dazugehörigen Ruten, aber ich denke er meint, dass die Rute bei Biegung eine Kurve beschreibt, und dass die Schnur von Ring zu Ring geradeaus verläuft, also im ungünstigsten Fall die Kurve der Rute zweimal "kreuzt", wenn die Rute so verwendet wird, dass die Rolle und damit auch die Ringe oben sitzen! ;-)


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

Außerdem kann es sein, dass die Schnur auf dem Blank reibt wenn man eine Multi auf eine normale Spinnrute schraubt.

 Rutenmäßig würde ich eher zu einer kräftigen Hechtrute um die 100g WG  und Spitzenaktion tendieren. Daran eine solide 4000er Statio gefüllt mit 150m 0,15er Geflecht.
 Jerkruten sind sehr kurz das macht sie zwar auf einem Kutter mit beschränktem Platzangebot sehr handlich, aber die Kutterprofis fischen alle lange Ruten, denn Wurfweite bringt fisch. Außerdem nutzt man auf Jerkruten eher dickere Schnüre, damit bei einer Perücke nicht immer gleich der Köder weg ist. Das ist beim Kutterangeln fehl am Platz, da du dann deutlich schwerere Pilker und Jigköpfe brauchst.


----------



## Revilo62 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

Kutterangeln auf der Ostsee hat wohl wenig mit Hochsee zu tun. 
Frage an den TE: Was hast Du denn an Ruten vorhanden und welche Multi möchtest Du denn nehmen?
Mittlerweile sollte sich auch bei den Kutteranglern der Gummifisch etabliert haben.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Hybrid (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

Moin, ist dem TE eigentlich klar, dass die Rute mit den Ringen nach OBEN gefischt wird ? Dann ist das mit dem Ringabstand besser zu verstehen ....

 Gruß H.


----------



## dieangeln (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hochsee Experten Meinung zu Multirolle*

Trigger heisst übersetzt Abzug daher steht er ähnlich ab hoch wie ein Abzug.
Gruß Dietmar


----------

